# DisneyWorld Free Dining from October 2010 - September 2011



## alwysonvac (Sep 14, 2010)

From MOUSESAVER.COM - http://www.mousesavers.com/packages.html#freedine



> *You can get FREE dining when you book a full price 3-night or longer 2010 or 2011 Magic Your Way vacation package for stays most nights* 10/1/10 - 10/7/10, 10/22/10 - 10/28/10, 11/12/10 - 11/18/10, 11/27/10 -12/2/10, 12/10/10 - 12/21/10, 1/1/11 - 1/5/11, 1/9/11 - 1/13/11, 1/21/11 - 2/3/11, 2/11/11 - 2/17/11, 2/25/11 - 3/3/11, 5/27/11 - 6/2/11 and 8/19/11 - 9/29/11.
> 
> To qualify, you must purchase a vacation package that includes at least 3 consecutive hotel nights at an official Walt Disney World resort, plus at least a 2-day Base Ticket.
> 
> ...


----------



## blondietink (Sep 16, 2010)

For the last few years we have booked FD at the end of August, then tack on our DVC stay right afterr our FD stay.   We often have quite a few counter service and snack credits left over, so as soon as we are in our DVC suite, we head over to POP that has terrific counter service, lay in some supplies using our credits, and we often have enough food for at least 2 more days.  In a perfect world, they would offer FD with your DVC stay, but alas, that will never happen.


----------

